# Freak accident, and a safety moment for us all...



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Yesterday, I had my Rossi single shot outside in the barn loaded with ratshot for some rodent control. I was storm-prepping, so I intended to unload it and bring it in the house. When the round ejected, it passed through my fingers (I usually catch it.), and hit the barn floor. POW! It went off! Luckily I was not hit by any pellets. I recovered the spent case all the way across the barn.

In my 50 some-odd years of shooting, I have NEVER seen that happen. I have dropped, kicked, washed, dried, stepped on, drove over and even vacuumed live rounds before... and never had one go bang, unless it was in a chamber and hit by a firing pin...

There was NO indention on the rim of the case, it was as smooth and pristine as an unfired one. Here is my hypothesis: This was an old-style crimped ratshot cartridge, not one of the capsule type. I think the weight of the shot, as the shell impacted, compressed the priming compound in the rim and caused it to detonate.

So, I will never let one of those, (or ANY live cartridge), hit the deck again! Scared the heck out of me!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Whoa...glad you're OK. That's scary.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

That's crazy! I've have found 22 bullets in my dryer before and never went off with all that heat and bouncing around.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good post just may save a injury or worse glad your ok buddy.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow. I won't drop another one! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I've only had one incident like that in my life.
About 50 years ago I was dove hunting out here with a .410.
After the hunt I was ejecting the shells over the concrete driveway and one fell and went Boom. Blew the primer out, but didn't open the crimp.
I make it a point to unload over grass ever since.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lead wont go anywhere but the case will.


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd have to change my britches if that happened to me. On the bright side, without any sidewall to generate casing pressure it will just blow out or launch the shell casing backwards.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I heard the pellets hit the barn roof. They were moving fast enough to put out an eye, for sure!


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> That's crazy! I've have found 22 bullets in my dryer before and never went off with all that heat and bouncing around.


I have too... I had that "just got kicked in the special place" feeling when I pulled 2 out... perfectly fine, but very hot... thought the dryer was a little louder than normal but did not expect that...

needless to say the new gemtech sub 22's are awesome... they shoot tight groups, cycle in semi-autos, and are dryer proof...


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I've never seen that...and don't be fooled by the old "it has to have a barrel" line, confined gun powder moves air at a high rate of speed, and will push lead out of the way if necessary.


----------



## gomhar57 (Jul 8, 2015)

Someone was watching other you on that one. Glad you ok.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

What el dorado sez--like a chain, weakest link is what will give. Be it primer, sidewall, or projectile.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up JimG. It is a good reminder that we are playing with .... explosives.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The case is much lighter than the lead pellets so best watch out for the case, lead not so much.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What Charlie said and glad you're okay.

TH


----------

